# Chile is here !!



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey there , am from Santiago, Chile , and just joined this comunity today , so anything you need to know ...


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Sup Chile! Im from Panama. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum man, I have a couple friends in chile and a brother in law that lived there for a few years, spent some time in your neighbors county so aguante boca juniors loco!


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys 4 the welcome party ;-) , nice to see that this sport is a cross race / nationality one !! Hope to post some AM pics of my ridings around the surrounding hills of Santiago.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

sweet pic, your just heading into your riding season so that sould be nice to see some pics in the chilean mtns when the snow if flying here.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh yes , I'll keep ya informed ....

this is 5 min from home ...no matter we live in the 5 million people Santiago , I happen to be on the edge of the city , close to the mountains ...


----------



## JohnnyCab (Jul 2, 2012)

I lived in Santiago for two years. Close to Santiago, El Huinganal and Santuario de la Naturaleza were awesome.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Looksmlike some sweet singletrack there! Nice pucs


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Sure , there are some (still) wild places to go around the the city. As mentioned El Huinganal, Las Varas , and now a bike park (cool !) ... here are some shots ...


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Today I went to visit my cousin .. to see his Pivot Carbon .... nice ride !!! My Yeti weighs like 10 pound more !! ahahahaha


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Last ones of my kids ...


----------



## JohnnyCab (Jul 2, 2012)

Is that El Manquehue?


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

JohnnyCab said:


> Is that El Manquehue?


Yes man , your absolutely right !! :thumbsup:


----------



## EHPhillips (Mar 29, 2005)

Are there any companies that rent bikes or do day rides?


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

There must be some there (not here in Santiago) but in the far north desert in Chile (San Pedro de Atacama) there are more than 1 bike per soul .... also to the southern lake district too !!

Check here :

Mountain Bike Tours in Chile, Chile Bike Tours Atacama | Ecotours Chile - Bike Tours, Hiking Tours, Santiago Tours, Wine Tours

Atacama Tours in Chile, Biking, Hiking, Trekking Chile Tours | Ecotours Chile - Bike Tours, Hiking Tours, Santiago Tours, Wine Tours


----------



## JohnnyCab (Jul 2, 2012)

A friend of mine rented a mountain bike in the heart of Santiago:

w w w.labicicletaverde.com/mountain_bike.php


----------



## EHPhillips (Mar 29, 2005)

ok, thanks for the info. I was hoping to find a crew that rides hard and has access to good rental bikes so that we can hit the trails in the pictures.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

The other day in this same trail I came to meet 2 americans living here in Santiago, Chile, they were riding Rocky Mountian MTBs , one of them was flying back to Colorado to pick another bike back home.


----------



## EHPhillips (Mar 29, 2005)

Where is the jump park?


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Here

MTBK ENDURO » Report y Resultados Oficiales 1ra fecha Kona Montenbaik Enduro 2012 en el Durazno Bike Park


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

From the new El Durazno Bike park ... 10 min away from home...










a flying 29er ... ahahahahha


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi i`am from Puerto Rico, Nice trail you have there. Did you have any videos of those trails ?


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Scale950 said:


> Hi i`am from Puerto Rico, Nice trail you have there. Did you have any videos of those trails ?


sure man.... check here :thumbsup:

BIKE PARK EL DURAZNO BLOQUE 1 on Vimeo


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

jpvm said:


> sure man.... check here :thumbsup:
> 
> BIKE PARK EL DURAZNO BLOQUE 1 on Vimeo


Thanks nice video.. :thumbsup:

We have a couple of trail here in the island but myself mostly ride in this ~Los Pinchos Trail~ This video was made by this Lady and folks from Humacao MTB. You can go really fast in this trail but also U can go slower just like in the video and BTW Tubelees system is required ..:bluefrown::bluefrown:

iSportX Los Pinchos Ruta MTB - YouTube


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

These trails are awesome. Count me in, I'll be there when I have a time 

Cheers


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Sure man, we'll be waiting 4 ya !!!


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I haven't ridden in Santiago, but those look like some cool trails. I did ride in Torres Del Paine in January and it was awesome. We rented bikes from our guide. He's exploring some other trails in the park and surrounding areas, so who knows, may have to go back down there in a few years.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Here some pics of the kids having fun here closeby in Santiago , Chile ....


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

some moa ....


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

jpvm said:


> Torres del Paine Natl Park is awsome , to ride to hike to camp , thanks a lot for the pictures !!!!
> 
> PS : Sad to see the results of a massive wildfire of 2 years ago , it was started by a jewish tourist backpacker ....


We were there when the fire was still going on, but on the other side of the park. It messed up our plans to do the W, so we only did the V and missed Glaciar Grey. I have kept in touch with our guide and he is exploring other trails with more singletrack in and around TDP. Here are my favorite pics he's sent:


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

massive pics man, thanks , going to TDP is like going to Alaska without bears and wildlife ... the last frontier .... riding there must be overwhelming :thumbsup:


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

​


jpvm said:


> massive pics man, thanks , going to TDP is like going to Alaska without bears and wildlife ... the last frontier .... riding there must be overwhelming :thumbsup:


Here some more shots of Chile , mainly southern Chile (northern Patagonia) !!!!!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

That bike park in Santiago... sooo sick that one


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Helmetless said:


> That bike park in Santiago... sooo sick that one


Yeah , this is another one , a summer only bike park in La Parva , 9000 fasl high ...










My two bikers (12 and 14)


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wife and I are thinking about taking a trip to Chile in the fall (you spring?). This is definitely going in the pro category, would love to ride in any of these places.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

roma258 said:


> Wife and I are thinking about taking a trip to Chile in the fall (you spring?). This is definitely going in the pro category, would love to ride in any of these places.


Nice, our spring starts in September, still some skiing in central and even more in southern Chile. Nicest weather is October thru March , we'll be waitin´4 ya ... ahahaha


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweet. I lived in Chile for a few years but down south and cant wait to go back and ride all over the place down there. Theres some beautiful landscapes and even more beautiful people. Hopefully I can make it before sometime in the near future.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

cman8 said:


> Sweet. I lived in Chile for a few years but down south and cant wait to go back and ride all over the place down there. Theres some beautiful landscapes and even more beautiful people. Hopefully I can make it before sometime in the near future.


Right on !! It's interesting how many riders and outdoors loving people have been here in Chile , many as you even have lived here ... thanks 4 your thoughts !


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Oye JPVM, nunca piensas venir a EEUU? Te invito a Utah a rodar por aca.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

cman8 said:


> Oye JPVM, nunca piensas venir a EEUU? Te invito a Utah a rodar por aca.


Hey brah , thanks a lot , se te agradece mucho la invitacion. Tengo "relatives" viviendo en Miami , pero siempre me ha gustado el Oeste , sobre todo cerca de los Rockies, Moab (por el 4x4) , etc. asi es que tal vez me haya ganado un amigo en la zona. muchas gracias por tu amable invitacion la que de seguro algun dia te voy a cobrar !! :thumbsup:


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

....this only what I have ...


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

jpvm said:


> View attachment 782963
> View attachment 782963


Some more fun, here close to my home in Santiago , rock on !!!!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow. Santiago has a lot of nice places to hit up it looks like. Have you ever been to other places riding in Chile?


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

cman8 said:


> Wow. Santiago has a lot of nice places to hit up it looks like. Have you ever been to other places riding in Chile?


Well there are some , have to know where to go , otherwise it feels its just a 5 million people city ....

All those pics that look "greener" are from southern Chile , say 600 miles south of Santiago ... there , there are thousands of places to ride !!


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

jpvm said:


> Well there are some , have to know where to go , otherwise it feels its just a 5 million people city ....
> 
> All those pics that look "greener" are from southern Chile , say 600 miles south of Santiago ... there , there are thousands of places to ride !!


Today ....


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey so I was planning on trying to make a trip down to Peru/Bolivia/Ecuador this winter December/January, and was wondering how much mtb trips would be if I were to go there and ask for a guide rather than buying one online in the states. I'm very comfortable speaking Spanish, but don't have the biggest vocabulary. Online they all run for about $2000 USD for 7-9 days. Anyone know if guiding is cheaper to do down there?


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

idaho biker 90 said:


> Hey so I was planning on trying to make a trip down to Peru/Bolivia/Ecuador this winter December/January, and was wondering how much mtb trips would be if I were to go there and ask for a guide rather than buying one online in the states. I'm very comfortable speaking Spanish, but don't have the biggest vocabulary. Online they all run for about $2000 USD for 7-9 days. Anyone know if guiding is cheaper to do down there?


Dunno man, This is CHILE , not Ecuador, Boliva or Peru. Chile is worlds different in geography, demographics, and most of all , a secure place to spend vacations, outdoors or bussiness. Here the institutions work and all seems to be friendly and fluid, cops are straight and everything works.

Here's a respectable operator for biking tours :

Cycling Tours - Patagonia Tours, Chile & Argentina Travel » Cascada Expediciones

Mountain Bike in Atacama Desert 7 day tour, Chile bike tours | Ecotours Chile - Bike Tours, Hiking Tours, Santiago Tours, Wine Tours

Welcome to San Pedro de Atacama Chile


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

idaho biker 90 said:


> Hey so I was planning on trying to make a trip down to Peru/Bolivia/Ecuador this winter December/January, and was wondering how much mtb trips would be if I were to go there and ask for a guide rather than buying one online in the states. I'm very comfortable speaking Spanish, but don't have the biggest vocabulary. Online they all run for about $2000 USD for 7-9 days. Anyone know if guiding is cheaper to do down there?


 If you plan to make it all the way to Patagonia, look up Fortaleza expediciones. Cristian is a mountaineering, kayaking, mtb guide, speaks English well and has access to some places that other tour groups don't. I went last year and he was still getting his mtb guide business dialed in but will have it by the end of 2013. Also I ran into some amature bikers that were honeymooning and did the road of death in Bolivia. They liked it, but I don't know if that's really mountain biking. Cheers and have fun.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

Would that time frame of January be to hot in most of peru, argentina, and bolivia? Knowing that most of you are in Chili, its a stretch to ask seeing as how google only can do so much.


----------



## teknolog (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll be in Chile for about 2 weeks from February 6th 2014. I'll spend a few days around Santiago and probably head up to San Pedro de Atacama. I would love to go riding in both locations if anyone will be around.


----------



## SFChristo (Mar 9, 2010)

Send me a PM or reply to this thread if you make it out to the coast at Viña del Mar/Valparaiso, an hour and a half from Santiago. It is less hot and the air is cleaner than Santiago, and you can drink your post ride beer on the beach.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

SFChristo said:


> Send me a PM or reply to this thread if you make it out to the coast at Viña del Mar/Valparaiso, an hour and a half from Santiago. It is less hot and the air is cleaner than Santiago, and you can drink your post ride beer on the beach.


CHILE is nowadays on top of the world's Enduro and urban DH ....

Hutchinson UR Team 2014 - Launch In Chile on Vimeo

The End of an Epic - Andes Pacifico Enduro Final Day - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

more

South American Splendor - Andes Pacifico Enduro Recon Day - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

This is the Enduro world champion riding last week our hometown trails close to Santiago, Chile .....


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

More, the week before .... all is happening here

[video]http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Hutchinson-In-Chile,24872/970biking,307[/video]


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Epic Chile action from Andes Pacifico race ....


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Wich country will host the 1st event of the year of the EWS (Enduro World Series) ??? ... CHILE

[video]player.vimeo.com/video/90871733[/video]


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Chile is in the eye of the Enduro World Series (EWS) , for one reason this worldwide series stops here , because Chile has it all for MTB, Jared Graves, Jermoe Clementz, Richi Rude, etc. : :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

A New World Beginning - Enduro World Series, Round 1 - Pinkbike

The 2014 Enduro World Series Kicks Off in Chile - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

There is no better place to shred than Chile !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm traveling to Santiago in october and would like to know how is the riding there, will there be snow on La Parva? it seems the bike park opens only on december.
Also, are there good rental bikes in Santiago? 
I Live in Sao Paulo, Brasil, and ride a SC nomad.
Have not found many info on the net, but would like to try a trip to Chillan.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

b1rdie said:


> I'm traveling to Santiago in october and would like to know how is the riding there, will there be snow on La Parva? it seems the bike park opens only on december.
> Also, are there good rental bikes in Santiago?
> I Live in Sao Paulo, Brasil, and ride a SC nomad.
> Have not found many info on the net, but would like to try a trip to Chillan.


The snow in La Parva , Colarorado, Farellones (central Chile) lasts at most to September 15 , after that its spring and melts , and the lifts close after Sept. 15. Bike parks opens late Dcember thru end of March.

Chillan bike park is at NEVADOS DE CHILLAN


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

jpvm said:


> The snow in La Parva , Colarorado, Farellones (central Chile) lasts at most to September 15 , after that its spring and melts , and the lifts close after Sept. 15. Bike parks opens late Dcember thru end of March.
> 
> Chillan bike park is at NEVADOS DE CHILLAN


Thank you, jpvm!
Tickets are already bought, will arrive in Santiago on october 1st, plans are to drive south to Chillan on the first week with the wife (non rider), than spend the second week next to Santiago with the kids (18 year boy and 23 y girl) , then, only with my wyfe again, the third week to travel north to Vina del Mar and the likes, we return home on the 25.
Hope we have a chance to ride some of the trails you pictured here!


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

b1rdie said:


> Thank you, jpvm!
> Tickets are already bought, will arrive in Santiago on october 1st, plans are to drive south to Chillan on the first week with the wife (non rider), than spend the second week next to Santiago with the kids (18 year boy and 23 y girl) , then, only with my wyfe again, the third week to travel north to Vina del Mar and the likes, we return home on the 25.
> Hope we have a chance to ride some of the trails you pictured here!


Great news !! Chile is waiting ;-)


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

great thread jpvm
i've always wanted to visit chile.
now even more.
lots of good information here.
some areas look like western canada , some look like arizona.
a friend met a girl from chile while on vacation in cuba. he's been down a couple of times to visit and loved it (was lucky enough to watch the urban downhill)
now the girl is moving up here to canada to live with him.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

jpvm said:


> PS : Sad to see the results of a massive wildfire of 2 years ago , it was started by a jewish tourist backpacker ....


Stating nationality or ethnicity is NOT ok when talking about a crime unless it's pertinent to the discussion. This is especially sensitive now because antisemitism is on the rise. Please remove the ethnicity reference.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Chile: Israelis thrown out of national park for lighting fire - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

greetings


----------



## bART01 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey,

I will be visiting Santiago this december and will likely go on to Torres del Paine.

Any tips?

@jpvm : you have decorated this thread with soms great pics man!


----------



## danmac70 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Barto1
I am planning a trip to Chile as well. i have very little info as to where to ride but hopefully looking to meet some locals and make friends.
I am Canadian and will bring my own bike.
i'm looking for riding partners as well. When will you be there?


----------



## bART01 (Nov 19, 2015)

I will be there from half December.

My current plan is to not bring my bike but rather rent or get a second hand one. Although I must say I did not yet find out where I could rent a bike...


----------



## Declan C (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi I have just moved to Isla Negra, do you know any good trails in the area ?


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I am planning a backpacking road trip through out south American in 2018 and looking for people who want to tag along. I'd be taking all my stuff with me besides my bike. So, I'd be looking for a rental bike and for people who want to ride. I am open to chile and all the other wonderful countries in the southern hemisphere. 

I feel like the cost of traveling with my bike will be greater than just renting a bike out there for a day or two every two weeks or so. Can someone school me a bit?


----------

